# Group of 4 duck hunters robbed and 1 shot.



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2021)

Duck hunting sure has gotten dangerous lately.

At least these guys(the hunters) are all alive. Good idea not to draw from the drop. 

https://www.wect.com/2021/02/01/arr...dly-robbing-group-duck-hunters-pender-county/



> According to a news release, the four victims were returning to their vehicles after duck hunting near Webbtown Road on Thursday, Jan. 28, when they encountered the two suspects — James Farland Jr. and Tyrese Daquon Lee — who were waiting for them.
> The pair allegedly shot one of the victims then took the group’s money and weapons. The injured victim suffered non-life-threatening injuries, the news release stated.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Duck hunting sure has gotten dangerous lately.
> 
> At least these guys(the hunters) are all alive. Good idea not to draw from the drop.
> 
> ...


That's bold. Robbing armed hunters. 
My weapons don't get unloaded till I get in the truck, and usually not even then.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> That's bold. Robbing armed hunters.
> My weapons don't get unloaded till I get in the truck, and usually not even then.


I hear ya. If you point a gun at some people they will shoot ya. The boys I hunt with will shoot ya if you need it


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2021)

The bad thing is, drawing from the drop will get you killed.

It would suck, but if you already have your gun out and pointed at me I'm not going to draw(or if carrying a long gun I'm not going to attempt to get a bead on you).


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 3, 2021)

Had a buddy get beat almost to death and robbed sitting on the side of the road listening to his beagles run in broad daylight.. You bet when I come back to my truck I’m loaded for bear and ready. Late at night coon hunting I look for feet on the other side and under the truck, And cut a little circle. Too easy to get complacent.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> That's bold. Robbing armed hunters.
> My weapons don't get unloaded till I get in the truck, and usually not even then.



I was thinking the same thing.  I always unload my shotgun at the truck.  That would’ve been 2 dead thugs to add to the strap.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 3, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Had a buddy get beat almost to death and robbed sitting on the side of the road listening to his beagles run in broad daylight.. You bet when I come back to my truck I’m loaded for bear and ready. Late at night coon hunting I look for feet on the other side and under the truck, And cut a little circle. Too easy to get complacent.



Shoot yeah brother.  Situational awareness.  It’s a must.  24/7.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The bad thing is, drawing from the drop will get you killed.
> 
> It would suck, but if you already have your gun out and pointed at me I'm not going to draw(or if carrying a long gun I'm not going to attempt to get a bead on you).


I won't stand still and do it anyway. Close quarters gunfights are all about motion and angles. I want to move as fast as I can at an angle that makes it hard for you to hit me and easy for me to hit you.


----------



## DAVE (Feb 4, 2021)

Who would have thought that two black guys waiting by your truck would have been a threat?


----------



## Mark R (Feb 4, 2021)

Shotguns at close range with magnum waterfowl loads . dont get much worse than that . they could have dispensed some good justice .


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I won't stand still and do it anyway. Close quarters gunfights are all about motion and angles. I want to move as fast as I can at an angle that makes it hard for you to hit me and easy for me to hit you.



Well, if they had they're guns drawn it's likely that three or 4 of y'all would have been shot if they used boarding house rules.

Both of the perps may have gotten shot too.

I would have just waited for an opportunity to draw my sidearm. I ain't a ninja with magic Mormon underwear.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 4, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Well, if they had they're guns drawn it's likely that three or 4 of y'all would have been shot if they used boarding house rules.
> 
> Both of the perps may have gotten shot too.
> 
> I would have just waited for an opportunity to draw my sidearm. I ain't a ninja with magic Mormon underwear.


Me either. I do subscribe to the theory that surrender equals my death.


----------



## Goatman70 (Feb 4, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Well, if they had they're guns drawn it's likely that three or 4 of y'all would have been shot if they used boarding house rules.
> 
> Both of the perps may have gotten shot too.
> 
> I would have just waited for an opportunity to draw my sidearm. I ain't a ninja with magic Mormon underwear.



Queensbury Rules Only!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2021)

Well, I unload my gun when the hunting is done.  Might have to change that policy and leave a couple in the magazine so I could do a quick load.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 10, 2021)

DAVE said:


> Who would have thought that two black guys waiting by your truck would have been a threat?


OH i thought that was a pic of the duck hunters !


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 12, 2021)

This is a classic reason as to why I tote a pistol... even when I'm duck hunting.  Oh, I always tote an ink pen, too... in case I need to write up an order for a customer.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 12, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Well, I unload my gun when the hunting is done.  Might have to change that policy and leave a couple in the magazine so I could do a quick load.


I keep rounds in the mag tube, you would be shocked at how quick I can shuck a 870


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 12, 2021)

I hope y’all are all running boss in those shot guns, wouldn’t want any cripples getting away.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 12, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I hope y’all are all running boss in those shot guns, wouldn’t want any cripples getting away.


T shot  dont leave cripples


----------



## au7126 (Feb 13, 2021)

Did they ever catch the second robber?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 13, 2021)

au7126 said:


> Did they ever catch the second robber?


 
I did a DDG search and nothing new for Tyrese Daquon Lee. 

I guess he's still running wild.


----------



## au7126 (Feb 13, 2021)

How bout the other duck hunter killing in Tn where the shooter was found dead but I can not find cause of death?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 14, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Well, if they had they're guns drawn it's likely that three or 4 of y'all would have been shot if they used boarding house rules.
> 
> Both of the perps may have gotten shot too.
> 
> I would have just waited for an opportunity to draw my sidearm. I ain't a ninja with magic Mormon underwear.


I always carry a side arm every where,Pointing a weapon at me is a Threat to my life and when the chance happens I hope you’re right with GOD cause we both may die and I'm right with GOD today and I will shoot to kill you. MY COLT 45 may be short,fat and slow but its DEADLY.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 14, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I always carry a side arm every where,Pointing a weapon at me is a Threat to my life and when the chance happens I hope you’re right with GOD cause we both may die and I'm right with GOD today and I will shoot to kill you. MY COLT 45 may be short,fat and slow but its DEADLY.


OOPS


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 18, 2021)

chase870 said:


> I keep rounds in the mag tube, you would be shocked at how quick I can shuck a 870


 You think you can do it faster than a bullet fired at you?


----------



## au7126 (Feb 18, 2021)

Got one in custody and one on the run and he is long gone. Ben following this duck hunter robbery and the one in Tn with  the two dead. Not a lot of info about either.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 20, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> You think you can do it faster than a bullet fired at you?


Maybe maybe not Kinda hard to armchair quarterback this since I was not there, but my day job does put me in places where situational awareness is needed for survival. That said if I get any chance to shoot ya the round would be racked into battery as the gun comes up. Id much rathe have a shotgun in close quarters over a hand gun any day. Not to be mean but the accused didnt look like they been winning 3 gun shoots or combat pistol shoots, so I bet the fellows aint all that quick on the trigger


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 21, 2021)

au7126 said:


> Did they ever catch the second robber?


Looks like they found him sleeping


----------



## the Lackster (Feb 22, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Had a buddy get beat almost to death and robbed sitting on the side of the road listening to his beagles run in broad daylight.. You bet when I come back to my truck I’m loaded for bear and ready. Late at night coon hunting I look for feet on the other side and under the truck, And cut a little circle. Too easy to get complacent.


Same here deer hunting, always cut my light out way before i get to the truck. Stop look and listen for anything out of the norm. Also keep my carry gun easily accessible. Never know these days.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 26, 2021)

All kinds of craziness goes on in the woods and rural areas


----------

